# Day 3 Of DNP



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

im on my 3rd day of 200mg DNP, so far no noticable heat change or sweats. only sign that its in systme is my urine is kind of lime green even though iv drank about 6 litres of water today so have to try up it again.

Im going to try 200mg again tomorrow and then on friday possibly try for the 400mg mark.

tried eationg a bar of choclate today to see if it would trigger a reation and make me swaet but sadly (and Thankfully) not lol


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Your **** will stay a funny colour, upping your water wont help make it clearer as its the dye from the dnp coming out in your pee, not necessarily a sign of dehydration.

Im on day 4 of this cycle and not alot of issues with heat but have cut out sugar and limiting carbs to well under 100g a day.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

200mg is a great dose because the sides are minimal.

what caps are PPLusing @ the mo?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

im on 200g and will not go above that as ive fallen for that before and i ended up eating ****e due to the carb cravings and the lack of energy and panting stopped me training so kind of defeated the object.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It takes a few days to get rolling along.

I would wait another day then bump it up by 100.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

hackskii said:


> It takes a few days to get rolling along.
> 
> I would wait another day then bump it up by 100.


 Wise words.

The cumulation can hit hard if ya up too fast


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah this is what i defo found before and irritated me bout alot of people not feelin anything within the day so upping the dose, i dont know how many times it has to be said that it has an accumulative effect within the body and everybody feels different.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

mines arnt any brand, there self capped by a mate. hunger is well up today but still managing to keep the diet tight.


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

im on day 13, 200 was a nice dosage, currently on 600 and feel like ****, my bed is literally dripping like ive ****ed myself in the mornings haha, drinking about 6 litres a day i'd say (of water...) but pretty bloated so cant really see results. im coming off it on saturday so gunna knock the dose back down to 200 tomorrow. went to the cinema the other day and drank a large pepsi max, then all of my girlfriends large pepsi max because i felt so hot. :thumbup1: all good fun though 

my kcals have been pretty low, 1,400-1,600 mainly just chicken and veg, and a bit of cathedral city lighter cheese, but i had a day off on it the other day and had a pizza, sweating like i was in a sauna!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I wake up totally ravenous so make sure i have something planned for breakfast so i dont grab any old ****e.

I hated the sweating and waking up in puddles, even at work i would sweat just sitting there so wont go above 200 now.


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

if im moving about the sweating isnt so bad or noticable, its when my legs are in contact with a chair or a bed its a sweatfest


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

what kind of results you guys getting lb loss per week?


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

I didnt feel many sides at 200mg per day only when increased to 300mg there were slight sides and 400 they were a little too much, lol.

My preference in the end was to take the full dose before bed rather than split throughout the day as most of the sides wore off by morning, sweated like a munter during the night though. lol

JimmyB - are you seeing a lot more losses at that dose? It seems really high lol xx


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Like someone said, I want to know how much is lost as well so keep us posted.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

im not really sure as im running 10mgof a SD clone aswell along side it.

Today is day 5 and i the sorteness of breath has kicked in, mildy shaked for about 15 mins today but no real heat increase, gony try bump it up to 400mg tomoz


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll have to let you know total weight loss next week when ive lost the water weight buddy


----------

